# Minimum fares during surge pricing



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

I noticed yesterday during 3x surge that I was getting some fares that were coming in under $12, when the app clearly states that at 3x surge, $12 is the minimum price. I sent in a ticket to Uber. Wondering if anyone else is noticing this and sending in tickets as well.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I noticed yesterday during 3x surge that I was getting some fares that were coming in under $12, when the app clearly states that at 3x surge, $12 is the minimum price. I sent in a ticket to Uber. Wondering if anyone else is noticing this and sending in tickets as well.


I did notice the surge could fluctuate yesterday pretty easily between 1.75 and 3. When you click the passenger info button before arriving it shows the surge rate for that ride. Maybe they locked in a slightly different surge rate. I did get one for like $7.xx when I thought surge was 3x. But, I didn't watch it constantly so maybe it dropped to 1.75 briefly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You won't get 3, $1.00 rider fees so $4.00 mini at 3x = $10.00


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> You won't get 3, $1.00 rider fees so $4.00 mini at 3x = $10.00


When you click on the uber x icon during 3x fares, it clearly states $12 minimum. At least here in Nashville.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I did notice the surge could fluctuate yesterday pretty easily between 1.75 and 3. When you click the passenger info button before arriving it shows the surge rate for that ride. Maybe they locked in a slightly different surge rate. I did get one for like $7.xx when I thought surge was 3x. But, I didn't watch it constantly so maybe it dropped to 1.75 briefly.


I always check the info screen after accepting a ride, it says what surge level they're at. Also check your party statement when it comes out tomorrow, 3x fares should be at least $12, 2x at least $8, etc. I'm sure you know, but for nubies, on the statements, surge rides have a note devoted by a red triangle that you can click on to see the surge amount.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber's official response to my inquiry:

Axxxxxxxxxxxx (Uber)

xxxxxx

Hello xxxxxx,

The application runs its own estimations of how much the Surge trip should cost, however there isn't necessarily a minimum. The total amount all depends on how far and long the trip is, and that's what is billed to the client.

I hope that makes sense.

Best,

Axxxxxxx 

Uber Support

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

My response to the above:

But when you log into the client app and click on the uberx button, the pop up screen clearly states $12 minimum during 3x surge. This is an officially listed price and as a driver, I should expect to get the officially listed price for my services. Uber is a broker for services, it only works if the buyer (client) and seller (driver) agree to a price. In these transactions, I agree to the listed price by being logged in, the client accepts the surge pricing with an acceptance on a pop-up. If the broker refuses to charge the agreed upon rates, then it is up to the broker to reimburse the seller for any monies not collected. I want my money, even though it is a small amount, it is what was agreed on by all parties. 






We shall see what happens, but in the meantime, I would suggest you all check your pay statements and also log into the client app during surge to see what the minimum price listed is. If they give you any less, they are stealing money from you.


----------

